# I met Smoochie!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

She's such an active cat! On a smooth enough surface, she can scoot herself along just fine -even without her apparatus! She's VERY affectionate, although she has reservations about new humans. Can you blame her?

I saw her hanging out on the 1st floor, and I said 'Smoochie'? She glanced at me for a second. I had the cat brush and I said 'Want brushed'? She let me brush her and started sniffing me and purring! Then she took off for the front office!


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

Oh, how cool is that. So glad you got to meet her and spend time together


----------

